# What to look for in a belt sander?



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

So I know I need a belt sander for some upcoming projects. I was wondering though, what should I look for in a belt sander, and what the best belt sanders for the $$ are out there?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I cannot think of much in a belt sander that would be different one from another, with the possible exception of weight. I like my old metal Craftsman sander because it is heavier than the new plastic models. I do not have to push down on it to get a good cut. All I have to do is guide it.

As long as it has a tension adjustment (and I think all do) so that you can adjust belt track there is not much more.

G


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

The Griz 6" / 9" combo for $400.00. Don't bother with a 4" belt of any flavor. You'll wish you'd gone 6" ! ALL metal construction ! Good price, great value ! It IS a beast for the money. Only two complaints . . . There IS one plastic part . . . the dust chute adapter on the disk shroud is heavy duty plastic (but if you'r not moving it around I'll live with it) and the stand is WAY to short (about knee level on me and is currently a work stand). It also creates a "vortex" of sorts under the belt table. A small sheet of plexi mounted under the operator side blocks it for close work.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Steve, I`ve never seen one of those...for $400.00...it ought to sand for you! Just kidding...I like my Bosch 4x24". Rick


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dbhost said:


> So I know I need a belt sander for some upcoming projects. I was wondering though, what should I look for in a belt sander, and what the best belt sanders for the $$ are out there?



Maybe you could clear up what you are referring to. Do you mean a hand held belt sander, or a bench/stationary type belt sander?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I was assuming that he was talking about a 3" hand belt sander.

I use my table top model belt sander so little that I usually even forget I have it.

G


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

First thing when you get it home, check how the 
paper tracks, check it with a couple of different
belts. If it doesn't track right, it will drive you
nuts in a hurry.

They need a bit of weight to them. Dust collecting
is ???. Mine doesn't have it, they throw dust pretty
good.

Parts? I have an old Craftsman and use it on epoxy,
I have replace the drive drum a couple of times, it
is rubber centered. This is not a fault of the sander
in my opinion, just very heavy use over a long time.

If you plan on using it a lot, get a good one.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I have always favored Porter Cable for their routers and sanders. I have a 4x24 and have had it for 16 years without a problem.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I am talking about a hand held job. Which is why I was kind of stunned to see a reccomended 9" model. HOLY SMOKES BATMAN!

I should mention, if it is at all possible, If there are no real major problems with the 4x24 belt size on a handheld, I want a model that uses that belt so that my Ridgid EB4424 and whatever handheld I pick up share the same belt. And I am happy with the 4" belt on the EB4424. I haven't tried to do anything with it that the 4" can't handle...

I am a weekend warrior hobbyist woodworker, so I don't need the biggest, baddest sander out there, but I want a good one.

The models I have found so far that fit the bill more or less cover a pretty broad price range. 

Sorted in ascending order of cost... (Most of these I found on Amazon, hence the star ratings...)

Chicago Electric model #97593 $79.99 (no rating) 
Porter Cable 352VS $165.00 4.5 stars
Makita H2154 $199.95 (no rating)
Makita 9403 $214.38 5 stars
Bosch 1276DVS $225.00 4 stars
Makita 9404 $251.25 4.5 stars
Porter Cable 363 $254.40 (no rating)
Porter Cable 342V $264.58 (no rating)
Bosch 1275D $274.76 (no rating)

Other than brand bias, what are the advantages of one sander over another?

FWIW, with my experiences with the various brands, I would MUCH rather have the Chicago Electric sander than the Makita... I have had over the years 3 Makita Power tools, and they have all been junk. A sander, a drill, and a miter saw... ALL have left a lot to be desired... And yeah, I know they are supposed to be good stuff. I guess I just have bad luck with them...


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a Makita belt sander that I bought new many years ago, although I don't use it alot, it has seen quite a bit of use over the years and has been a good sander.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Have you looked at the Craftsman?

I would steer clear of the Chicago Electric sold
by Harbor freight, I don't care for their stuff with
motors.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/search_10153_12605?vName=Tools&keyword=belt+sanders&sLevel=0


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

BHOFM said:


> Have you looked at the Craftsman?
> 
> I would steer clear of the Chicago Electric sold
> by Harbor freight, I don't care for their stuff with
> ...



I would certainly agree with the Craftsman. I have had very good results over the years with their power tools.. Good quality and moderately priced.

G


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

So far the HF stuff with motors I have owned or used has actually worked well. The 32208 band saw, and I don't recall the model #, but a friend of mine has a 12" SCMS from HF that has been taking a beating in a professional setting for at least 2 years being tossed into and out of a trailer all the time... Still accurate. But yeah, I understand the issues folks have with HF. It seems like a crap shoot. You either get a good one, or end up with a couple of duds before you get a good one... Oh yeah, and be prepared for VERY basic features. I just drool over some of the Powermatic stuff with all the rack and pinion handwheels for adjusting tension, the table etc... major drool factor, but I can live without it...

I didn't know C-man had a 4x24. Didn't see one when I looked...Will check again.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

> crap shoot


In their defense, they have always done the right
thing with me. It is a 30 mile drive though.

I have bought a lot there, router bits, great, table
vice, great, clamps, great, even my boat trailer.
They have a real nice magnet base work lite too.
And my latest, sanding drums that I am real
happy with. I can use the old 3" sanding belts on
them.:icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

BHOFM said:


> In their defense, they have always done the right
> thing with me. It is a 30 mile drive though.
> 
> I have bought a lot there, router bits, great, table
> ...


Never even thought of router bits from them, the overwhelming majority of my clamps. Out of nearly 50 clamps, had one that wasn't a champ out of the box, and they swapped it no questions asked. Better service than Sears!
Band saw has been a great cutting machine. Never bogs down, cuts very well, even with the P.O.S. OEM blade.
The basic 9 piece hole saw set I got from them makes round holes in the sizes claimed. No wobble like some folks claim to.
The guy across the street actually has a Central Machinery bench top table saw he used to cut up Hardi Plank. While I don't think it was the best tool, it certainly takes a LOT of abuse and keeps going...
My BIL has a few of their impact wrenches, spray guns, hose reels etc.. in his auto shop.
So no, I don't fear HF, and I know some GREAT deals can be had from there, but some real junk can be had too. (RO sanders are reportedly junk, and the steel rail lathe isn't heavy enough to handle the size wood you can fit on it... I'm not saying HF offers the best quality fancy tools, but bang for the buck wise, a fellow on a budget can do far worse for sure...


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Check out the bits next time, I have been using
mine for several years and no problems at all.
The 3/4 straight cut has a million miles on it.

I have the 12 piece and the four piece round over
set. At Lowes, one bit cost more that these sets.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Have you tried the MLCS bits? Depending on the bit, they are not a whole lot higher than the Lifetime bits from HF... 

I have MLCS, Skil, Craftsman, Freud, and a couple I found at yard sales from unknown MFGs, I think they are Craftsman but with a 1/2" shank, all their new stuff I have seen is 1/4"...

Back to the belt sander. I am honestly having trouble trying to figure out one from another. I know I like the Porter Cable sanders, but what is the difference between the models?


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

A belt sander is one of many non-precision type power tools that, unless you will be using it a lot, I can't see spending a lot of money for. I've had a HF 3X21" belt sanders for a number of years and have had very good luck with it. I have several other types of sanders I use more often, but when I need to remove material quickly the HF sander does a fine job.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm curious as to what you intend to use this sander for. I can't remember the last time I used my hand held belt sander for anything other than carpentry type work. Because I have both a planer and a jointer I just don't seem to have much of a need for a hand held belt sander.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Give you one example, sanding / stripping finish and bleached wood surface from a deck... 

Rustic furniture. For example cutting a less than perfect chamfer into edge banding for the display top on a Mexican Rustic buffet / hutch. 

Stuff like that. Not for fine detail work, but for areas brute force, and less than finesse are appropriate.

It really won't get a ton of use. The Chicago Electric one from Habor Freight will probably last me 20 years as much as I'd use it...

LOML and I really like the Southwestern theme...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've got both 3"x24" and 4"x24" PC belt sanders. I hardly ever use the 4". I use it a lot and consider any tool I use a precision tool. That's up to the operator. 

I did have a Makita and felt like it wasn't a quality tool like the PC's. What I look for is ease of replacing belts, fine tuning of belt tracking, and replacement cork pad and belt platen. The weight and balance on the PC's just feel right to me.

They are a bit pricey, so what you should do is go check out different brands and hold them, which may help you make up your mind.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

HEY, got a new HF sales flier today, belt sander
$29.95:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

They must have missed me...

For as often as I plan to use it, might not be a bad idea... Then again, I am thinking about maybe if I am lucky enough, being able to hand my tools down to one of my kids...Which is the main reason I am thinking the bigger name brands...


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

D, just noticed your avatar thing, we are neighbors.
just across the way in tornado alley.:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Come see me some time.

May 5, 2008

We were very lucky, minor damage. Two blocks away
a 15 year old girl died. House trailer.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I couldn't get back far enough to snap good pics of the damage from Ike. That Son of a gun did a LOT of damage...

I looked for my HF flyer today, nothing... What model # belt sander was on sale?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Page 12.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I have had a Craftsman 3 by 21 belt sander for longer than I care to think about, and it has performed well. My only concern is that it has no provision for dust collection. I think that would be one of my primary concerns if I look to buy a newer sander. Other than that, depending on how heavy you plan to use it I see no point in spending $200 or more On one. The HF will probably be just fine, as long as it isn't junk.

At $29.99 you could afford to replace it every year, if you had to.

Gerry


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I hope the sale is still on Friday when I get paid... I'm a little tight right now...

I don't need fancy, I need functional, and good enough for a couple of projects a year...


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow... no comment on all the others. That's a ton of info.
I've got the Black and Decker Dragster... I'll tell the good and bad...
If you're interested.

The motor runs well and has lasted (over 2 years). I have never run an expensive belt sander but I've noticed that it's very easy to groove the boards with the B&D... and when I sand on a flat board, the sander actually twists. I have to hold the sander extremely light to sand smoothly... anyone who has belt sanded knows what I mean.

On the good side, it is reliable. The low front has come in handy on occasion. And my favorite thing about it is the screw holes on the top. It's very easy to mount upside-down to your bench, to make a little (but effective) bench sander.

Hope this helps.


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

I just purchased a new B&D ( cant remember the model), it is a decent sander, but the dust collection is crap, even running a vaccuum to it is pitiful. Next time I think I will go with a Porter Cable


----------

